# Diet needed for Mass gaining without looking PREGNANT!



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi,

I have been following a diet plan from the meal plan site here

I have seen good results from this, however i am getting abit worried since following this my weight gain has been good, but it looks like i am pregnant!!!

My stomach is sticking out alot, i am still lean, but the bottom half of my stomach as put on abit of fat which i can pinch a good inch and i am constantly bloated and sticking out.

I am looking for a meal plan that will give me just as good mass / weight gains, without the bloated pregnant stomach look. Can anyone help me.

Supplements i am currently taking: -

Pure Whey Protein

Weight Gain

Creatine Ethyl Ester

Omega 3 1000mg.

Hope you can help, cheers

Paul


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

There is a lot of milk in there, swap this out for soya milk and it may cure your problem (potentially lactose intolerance).

Alternatively do more core exercises that focus on your TVA, this will prevent most pot belly symptoms you may be having if its down to a weak TVA.

Try those two things and I am almost 100% positive that your symptoms will improve as the diet otherwise is very good, though it doesnt give measures for oats or chicken and there is no such thing as a one for all diet.

SD


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

From looking at the diet i found that there was a lot of bread in there, although it is granary bread. Would this also be a factor?

When you say focus on core exercises on my TVA, firstly what is TVA? and what type of exercises would these include?

Its weird, because when i tense my stomach i have a 6pack, the upper abs are good but the lower abs are lacking, maybe due to the little fat hanging around there. But when i dont tense it looks like im about to drop!

Any thoughts? I see other guys in the gym my age (25) and they seem to have flat stomachs and no bloat!


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

pbul2004 said:


> From looking at the diet i found that there was a lot of bread in there, although it is granary bread. Would this also be a factor? Only if you were allergic to gluten.
> 
> When you say focus on core exercises on my TVA, firstly what is TVA? and what type of exercises would these include? TransVerse Abdominus. Exercises such as Pilates plank, swiss ball exercises (various), Compound lifts, do a Google search under Paul Chek, he is the TVA master.
> 
> ...


My main thought, is dont compare yourself to others, we are all different and they may not have the allergies that you could have or perhaps they have worked their TVA, or maybe they just dont eat! who knows 

SD


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

SOme core exercises, last two are TVA specific:

Ball Prone ISO Arm Lift:

Balancing with your hands on the floor as if you are holding yourself up for a push up and with the ball under your ankles (or, closer to your waist to start, moving it out toward your ankles as you get more skill, strength and balance), lift one arm to the side, hold it up for 5 seconds, and set it back down. Repeat with the other arm. 5 each arm is great.

Ball Prone ISO Leg Lift:

Balancing with your hands on the floor as if you are holding yourself up for a push up and with the ball under your ankles (or, closer to your waist to start, moving it out toward your ankles as you get more skill, strength and balance), lift one leg straight up, hold it up for 5 seconds, and set it back down. Repeat with the other leg. 5 each leg is great.

Ball Pass, Foot to Head:

Lying flat on your back with the ball between your feet, lift your legs to create a 90 degree angle while you lift your arms and pass the ball from your straight legs to your arms. Lower both your arms and legs so you are flat again. Then Pass the ball from your arms back to your legs. That is one complete repetition. Do this 10 times.

Ball Pass, Side to Side:

With your knees bent, sit on the floor. Lean backward so your abdominal muscles are engaged. Holding that position, put the ball on the left side of your body. Lift the ball and twist to the right and tap it on the floor on

the right, then on the left then on the right then on the left, doing a total of 10 taps on each side.

Ball Balance:

Put your palms and knees on the ball and balance with nothing touching the floor. As you get more skilled, lift one knee. As you get more skills, left one knee and the opposite hand.

*Prone Plank TVA:*

Lying on your stomach, fully flat, with your palms by your face and your forearm flat on the ground, push yourself up as if your body is a plank supporting all your weight on your toes and forearms from your elbows to palms. Hold yourself for 10 seconds, lower yourself down, rest for 10 seconds, then raise for 10 seconds, then lower for 10 seconds. Repeat 10 times up. As you get more skilled, rest for 5 seconds only.

*Prone Plank Opposite Lift:*

*
*From the prone plank TVA pose listed above, simultaneously lift one arm and the opposing leg. Hold them up for 5 seconds. Return to the plank. Lift the opposite arm and leg. Hold for 5 seconds. Repeat 5 times each side.


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for your help and info here! I will add this in to my routine, which will look like: -

Monday - Chest, Triceps

Tuesday - Shoulders, Traps & Abs

Wednesday - 30mins Cardio on the Bike.

Thursday - Back, Biceps

Friday - Legs, TVA Abs

Saturday - 30mins Cardio on the Bike.

Sunday - 30mins Cardio on the Bike.

With either one of the diets -

Weight Gain Diet

Or, Lean Mass Plan

Not sure which one would be best? By doing all the above will this hopefully gain good muscle mass and sort my stomach out and gain a good 6pack with no fat??

Thanks for your help mate


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

Here are some pics to show you what i mean - I hope i can sort this issue out with these exercises and the planned routine. I never used to have this problem, its was only since i started the weight gain diet...


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

I always keep a check on carbs and try to target them pre workout / PWO / PPWO

I up PRO / FATS at other times to keep cals up


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Do not drink soya..

anti nutrients ans phoestrogens = epic fail


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Bit off the subject mate but maybe your regime needs looking at again? I dont see any rest days!


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

pbul2004 said:


> Thanks for your help and info here! I will add this in to my routine, which will look like: -
> 
> Monday - Chest, Triceps
> 
> ...


Not sure what the major difference between the two is at a glance, but if you want to cut fat, you need to be in a caloric defecit. Neither of those diets list calories or macro ratios, they look good for bulking but if you want to shed fat you will need probably to eat less than listed there. Its very difficult to lose fat and put on muscle at the same time, you usually end up doing a little of both and being dissatisfied.



MXD said:


> Do not drink soya..
> 
> anti nutrients ans phoestrogens = epic fail


Not gonna get into the soya arguement again, but I drink soya milk all the time, I have no epic fails and no vitamin/mineral deficiencies. The estrogens in soya are phyto estrogens which block but dont activate the estrogen receptor, if anything its a good idea to drink soya milk. I would say to limit the quantity however as too much of any good thing isnt great for you.



Rossy Balboa said:


> Bit off the subject mate but maybe your regime needs looking at again? I dont see any rest days!


Its ok to do cardio on rest days, its only 30 minutes after all which is fine.


----------



## seppuku (Dec 6, 2008)

I have *exactly* the same problem mate (pregnant belly on an otherwise lean frame) - I'm going to nab those TVA exercises and keep an eye on my carbs too...


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback guys.

I dont drink soya anyway so dont think that will be a problem either way.

My original aim was to bulk up, and it still is, but i didnt expect to look pregnant, i knew i would get a little fat but not this bloated!

I still think i am going to following the bulking diet, as it has worked great for me and has got me up to 13stone, i was over this but at Xmas i havent been as strict!

So overall... is it best to bulk up first, get to the size you desire and the change diet and routine and cut up???

I have changed my routine to add in the cardio to try and prevent the bloating and excess fat so hopefully that will minimize this a bit more!! Would i be right in saying that?

Also, MICK you quoted:

"I always keep a check on carbs and try to target them pre workout / PWO / PPWO

I up PRO / FATS at other times to keep cals up"

Looking at my diet would you say there are too many carbs, or bad carbs? Im not sure what you mean by target them pre workout / PWO / PPWO???

I guess i can add in the cardio as i have done and follow the TVA and ab exercises?

Thanks


----------



## Valkenburg (Nov 6, 2008)

I have an identical problem: I've gained 14-16lbs in 2-3 months bulking but have a 'paunch'. Hate it! Should I just carry on bulking and then cut back later?


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

work on your core..

could also be a postural problem.. try some of the BJJ breathing exercises and ab exercises.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Isn't it just going to be because your obviously adding some fat while bulking along with the muscle and the first place it is going to go is the belly.

I might try eating more often but less in one sitting to keep the metabolism going and do more excercise on that area if I had that problem.

I'm just thinking what I would do though, im no expert.

Good luck ;p


----------

